# 2017 Luigi Boccherini Cello Competition



## soulflight12

Luigi Boccherini International Cello Competition is aimed at cellist between the age of 15 and 30 all over the globe, and those who are interested to perform in orchestral concert - which is included as the first and second prize.

Our theme of the competition is Luigi Boccherini, however, to avoid excluding any potential participants, the repertoires also include Haydn, Tchaikovsky and more.

Below are the list of the judges of the competition:
-Alfredo Sorichetti (Conductor & Artistic Director) / Italy
-Dobrila Berković-Magdalenić (Jury President of Janigro Cello Competition) / Croatia
-Meehae Ryo (Cellist & IMK Artistic Director) / South Korea
-Kirill Rodin (Cellist & Professor) / Russia
-Massimo Magri (Cellist & Director of State Conservatory of Pescara) / Italy

First Prize
4.000 EUR
Orchestral Concert at Smetana Hall with Maestro Alfredo Sorichetti
Following winner's orchestral concert

Second Prize
2.000 EUR
Concert at Novomatic Forum with Euro Sinfonietta Wien

Third Prize
1.000 EUR
Solo Recital within Civitanova Marche, Italy

For more information, please visit www.boccherinicellocompetition.com


----------



## Pugg

Not really in my neck of woods,.


----------



## Bettina

Thanks for posting this information. It looks like an exciting competition and it's nice to see Boccherini getting some attention! Will there be any videos available online? Or any internet streaming of the events?


----------



## Vaneyes

"{Judge} Kirill Rodin (Cellist & Professor) / Russia"

Listening to his Miaskovsky (Arte Nova) now. Good luck with your competition.:tiphat:


----------

